# Mid IVF with surrogate



## TeamD (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi all, hope you are all having a good day.
I am currently 2 days away from egg collection! I have 12 follicles, very nervous, our last cycle we had only poor quality embies and our surrogate had a miscarriage at 9 weeks   
Are there any other intended mummies around this stage out there?
TeamD
Xx


----------



## bonnie79 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi TeamD,
Just want to say good luck, 12 follies sounds brilliant!!! Can wait to hear your good news soon!
Bonnie79


----------



## TeamD (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks Bonnie!!! Although shame you 'can' wait, charming! Lol  
Xx


----------



## TeamD (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi all,

Just back to my hotel room from egg collection.  Feeling pretty sore but also disappointed. I had 11 follicles but he only collected 7 eggs... What happened to the other 4? I don't know if it's normal to have some empty follicles 

I guess I just have to keep thinking it only takes 1!

Hope you are all having a good day...

Still hoping to hear of other peeps going through surrogacy at a similar stage as me 

TeamD xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

how are you doing Team D!! Xx


----------



## TeamD (Sep 11, 2011)

Just thought I would close this off officially with the letters BFN....


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Ah Hun I'm so sorry for you x


----------



## TP.C (Aug 29, 2010)

Thinking of you TeamD - I know how hard BFNs are on teams, PM me if you want to chat x


----------

